# Gombert & Phinot made in the same ink if you like one u like the other?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Here my conclusion, here my verdict, beside personnal life , there something these two favor ,complexe double contrapuntic melody J.s Bach like to use so mutch ,according to me and Peter Philips (i.e Gombert Magnificat 1-8 two cd, 1-4 & 5-8 quite incredible stuff, quantum physic , rocket science teaching of Josquin Des pres( according to common knowledge he was a pupil of Josquin , but he carved up more complex work filled whit Bassus and Tenors something you would not seen often whit simple renaissance composer, because Gombert is not about simplicity, What about Dominique Phinot what is link to Gombertian polyphonics, well similar complex patern motettens , brilliant composer like Gombert, my arguments or based on Phinot's : Jeremiah's Lamentation and the fabuleous motet Ecce pulcer es listen for yourself and see what i seen, there music modus operandi are thee same, put your trust in deprofundis on this, i think i know my stuff by know , thee Franco-Flemish vocal dissonnnance never too mutch bass (too loud) yet filled whit it, how paradoxal?

Is Phinot a Gombertian classical composer in is approched to the music itself, lucid , incrediblely complex harmonic dissonant polyphony, not mutch sound like Nicolas Gombert Execpt... Dominique Phinot and perhaps i said perhaps Manchicourt or Vaet, the all adored or worship virgin mary, if im accurated..than these were my two cents, im listening to Gombert complete cycle of Magnificat and Dominique Phinot on Brabant Ensemble per se.Because im convinced im wright or on to something, perhaps Phinots is Gombert 2?

So dear Ladie's & Gentelmens, do i know my stuff, do i have credential in knowledge of thee franco-flemish species of 16 century renaissance?... do i ?

Im not trying to impress yah and do dolphins jumps here ,but proof to you something you perhaps forgets or think similars.. I connect the dots see, sometime im wrong sometime im burning close to reality, realism, music.

HHve a nice day folks ockay and please , specialist contributed, give me your impression of these two
are there music similar, why is it similar to my hear , i'm not some noobs of Franco-Flemish and im not flashy(du tappe a l'oeil), i m am just a man a simple man, a music nerd!.. and that about it folks.Did you drawn the same conclusions as me, concerning these two composer Phinot & Gombert different but so much in common music wise... it seem to my ears. Who think im brilliant here and who think im idiot here.. are drawn conclusion easely, whiteout motive.


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Strangely enough I only came across Phinot last week, for the first time. I was exploring music by Sermisy and I found a song on that recording you have by The Brabant Ensemble. I haven't listened to it properly yet. 

Re Gombert magnificats, have you heard the recording from Stile Antico?


----------

